# Sprawy forum >  Wirus

## TomaszK

Witam, 
Od jakiegoś czasu jak wchodzę na medyczkę antywirus daje znać że wykryto zagrożenie. możecie to sprawdzić?

----------


## tk

nie ma technicznie zadnej mozliwosci, aby jakikolwiek wirus znajdowal sie na tej stronie  :Smile:

----------


## TomaszK

zrobić screena?

----------


## pasjonatka

Mi wyświetla mój antywirus za każdym razem jak otwieram stronę "adres zablokowany" {czyżby próba przekierowania na jakąś stronę? a może fałszywy alarm?}. Wcześniej tego nie było.

----------

